# Schamanen Beidhändigkeit noch nicht aktiv



## Kalasin (19. März 2008)

Erst mal großes Lob an das Buffed-Team, der Charakterplaner ist wunderbar! ^^

Einen Fehler möchte ich jedoch auch melden:
Bei Schamanen kann man durch Talente die "Beidhändigkeit" aktivieren. Dies wird jedoch nicht auf das Ausrüstungsfenster übertragen.
Wenn man den Charakter aus dem Arsenal lädt werden beide Waffen angezeigt, die Schildhandwaffe ist jedoch rot umrandet und sobald man versucht dort Änderungen vorzunehmen, "flutscht" die Schildhandwaffe wieder aus dem Slot und dort können keine Waffen mehr abgelegt werden.

Schon mal im Voraus danke für's reparieren. ^^


----------

